# I got my wheel! (pics)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie has been to the doctor for the last couple months.
She was having some issues with the treadle bar rubbing and slowing her down.
There were a few other little issues and I had mentioned getting a 2nd wheel that is faster.

Well...yesterday I got her back. 
The wheelwright called me first thing in the morning and said he was all finished and when should he bring her over?
So, of course I said somethng like: "Right NOW! Why arent you here yet?"

When he pulled in the yard I went out to help him carry stuff in. 
Imagine how amazed I was when he handed me this rusty pan to carry.










Yes, that is a new lazy kate that holds 5 bobbins. 
And allll those bobbins! 9 new bobbins. Now I have 12. A whole DOZEN!
There are 4 huge ones and 4 with a smaller diameter groove in them so they go faster.










He reworked the wheel pretty extensively. A new flyer that fits better.
It has more hooks and they go all the way to the back of the bobbins.
He ground down the rim on that orifice and changed the flyer shaft to a slightly bigger size.
He made new maidens that are shorter and thicker. The whole assembly is closer to the drive wheel and better balanced.











There is a new treadle/pedal and it is a bit narrower and mounted differently.
I had worn the other one down and sort of bent it, or it bowed from the way it was mounted. He never said it was my fault though, just "these things happen". LOL
The new one is thicker and a better grade of steel. 

He changed the footman leather to a shorter latigo one and it is less stiff.
The entire wheel got a coat of varnish too.
That is the part that took so long. Waiting until the shop temp could stay at 70* so the resin would spread and cure properly.

I am so freaking happy!! She is back, my Annie. Better than ever!
I celebrated between doubleshift milkings today by spinning less than 2 oz of this merino top as itsy bitsy as I could. 

Yay!










Oh, and he left the Kiwi here for me too. I am still spinning wensleydale on that plus they have 6 other wheels at their house.

Oh! and since he had Annie there she got measured for the prototype jumbo flyer he has been working on. 
Nobody even knows about that. Well, except for me (and now all of you).

<jumps up and down>
I am THRILLED, in case you cannot tell. :gaptooth:
We are back in the yarn making business, Annie and I. She spins like a dream now. :angel:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

YAY!

Can't think of anything else to say but YAY!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The phone conversations were pretty hilarious.
He did NOT believe me when I had told him the dimensions of my flyer originally.
Said there was no way I had that much play in the bobbins.
I DO know how to operate the tape measure.

At the end of this deal I had to force him to take my money. 
Gave him the lime green Cranky Sal socks too, since he only wears merino. LOL

I am supposed to be a guinea pig acording to him. 
My job is to test stuff and give it all a good work-through then share my opinions.
I am good at that. :teehee:

Todays spinning was not w/o issue. The new flyer shaft unscrews? :stars:
Yeah, I tightened that down good but was pretty scared for a minute until I figured it out. LOL

There is nothing else to do except spin on her like a fiend.

Oh yeah, and....OIL [email protected]!
New wood = lots of oil. Lots and lots.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That beautiful fiber laying over her just looks so soft. It's a wonderful photo. I'm glad you've got her back. 
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks jd. 

That fiber is amazingly soft and it is going to take me at least 2 more days to finish spinning it.
I am just about swooning with the softness of it. Normally pinks and purples are not my colors but this yarn will be for my mom.

My mama picked that fiber from WIHH's stash and I am just the intermediary handler here.

You know how when you are spinning sometimes you let the singles fold back on themself to see how it looks? 
When I do that with this wool it folds back into a scarf that is mobius and in brioche stitch.
I havent even gotten halfway through the braid of wool yet!

My fibers are bossing me around over here. 

LOL

I need to call my wheelwright in the morning though and tell him how it is going. I can feel his thoughts heavy with worry.

I also think he was not expecting my socks to fit him. But I know they will and I need to check up on that too.
When you look at the csm socks, w/o ribbing how they are, you dont think they will work at all.
They seem weird. To me at least. But then they stretch and they do fit. 
So I need to do a follow-up on that.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What a nice wheel you have there, such wonderful wood. So neat to hear you write about your wheel, you do a great job of spinning. Be sure to let us see the finished product Wendy. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey she looks WONDERFUL and I know you missed her. GLad she is home and doing so well. Hope that he gets the new flyer to stay put and stops undoing. I am new to spinning but love mine also and would miss them even when I am not using mine as they sit here by me and I look at them. I see you live in Mo? are we close or are you across the state as there arent many around me that do this.
I am trying my best to convert others to start knitting and even trying their hand at spinning or even a spindle. Tell your wheelman he did a Great Job on Annie!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

She Looks Great! How nice that you found someone to fix her up!!!!!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

GAM- 
Annie looks wonderful! So very happy for you- looking forward to hear of your experiences with her. Your yarn is so consistent and fine- very nice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! She really does shine and looks so happy to be home. I still don't know what you will do with 12 bobbins. And, if you make a 5-ply I want a movie of that  Your wheelwright is a gem


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!! 

(I am speechless...)

Wow!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What a beautiful job your wheelwright did! A DOZEN bobbins!!! What I could do with a dozen.....hmmmmm


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> And, if you make a 5-ply I want a movie of that  Your wheelwright is a gem


LOL. Would it be hard to ply 5 strands do you think? teehee:

That sweet wheelwright did call me first thing this morning and ask how Annie is doing. How is that for bedside manner?
He also ordered up 3 more pairs of Cranky Sal socks, "whenever I get time". LOL
I know he will make me a good trade for them. :angel:

I got through the 2nd bobbin of the itsy bitsy singles today, almost.
1 more day of that tomorrow, hopefully.
Danged needy family and impending holidays, cutting into my fiber therapy.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations GAM - so happy you've got Annie back!

That POOF looks absolutely yummy! I thought it was cotton candy draped all over it before I realized what it was! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is a very sweet set up you have there!! Can see you smiling right through the internet! VBG


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished that yarn up lastnight.
Somehow I managed to get 466 yards of straight 3 ply out of that 4 oz braid.
I only wish you could feel it through the computer.

I can hear Cranky Sal grumbling over there wanting to eat this sockweight yarn, but really it is too soft and smooshy for socks.




















I finished that and I finished the wensleydale. Now I have one more skein to make into a ball. 
Then I am putting all the wheels and bobbins and heaps and baskets away 'til after the holidays.
I will just knit and visit with the relatives. No combing or carding or spinning or crazy trays of prepped wool for the rest of the week.

Now, back to the cookie baking.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooo nice!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those are some of my favorite colors you have there. Makes me feel good just looking at them. 
God bless.
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, that is indeed very nice wool. 
I have been prepping my own fiber mostly so anytime I spin from milled roving or top it feels like cheating. 

I think the straight 3 ply is the most consistent yarn for me to spin. 
Any thick/thin in the singles get spread around over the yarn and doesnt show up much.
W/ n-plying those areas get more concentrated into each section of yarn by being folded up so close to eachother.
Does that make sense?

Now that I have all these bobbins it is so easy to just start a new section of yarn. 

I am having visions of spinning each color onto a different bobbin. 
Then I could really control the way they go together in a finished yarn.
So many ideas!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful work, GAM! I have yet to do a straight 3-ply, but I only have 4 bobbins for the WW. Actually, only 3 since Tig chewed on one when he was a pup.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

:banana::rock::nanner::dance::thumb::bouncy::goodjob::clap:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gam very nice spinning. looks so even.
i always need lots of bobbins but $48 for one s just crazy. now i park my singles on card board bobbins that just cost $1.80


----------



## CrossAcres (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmmmm...first of all the yarn looks awesome!! so does the wheel. Maybe I ought to look into making bobbins to help bring the cost down for people.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:clap::clap: Beautiful! I know your so happy to have your wheel back!


----------

